# Tile Rumors:



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

....but it wouldn't hurt. :laughing:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Meet "Sophia"


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Sophie is beautiful! I really like my Dewalt, and I think it's easy to transport. All the pieces, pump and everything, store in the tub, and lock in place. Grab the saw, tub, and stand, and it's done. Packs away nice until next time. I love mine. It's loud though, and if I'm set up inside, I'm sure to wear good ear protection.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

CO762 said:


> I'd imagine all direct drive's sound alike, tho I'd never buy anything rigid.
> They are loud because there's no belt system--direct drive, rite to the motor.
> I don't see any way around this if you want a tilt blade because the whole motor will also have to tilt, so the trade off is to tilt the motor or tilt the piece. You'll be more repeatably accurate by moving the motor instead of the piece, just like on a chop/miter box.
> 
> ...


It depends on the motor. Is it an induction motor or a universal motor. Since the motor is only a few inches away, using a belt isn't going to change the sound level very much. An induction motor is whisper quiet, most of the noise produced will be the blade spinning through the air. A universal motor is a noisy contraption, you will absolutely know when it is on. Induction is expensive, universal is cheap.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> It was a very good saw as a remodeler.


I agree. I did a high end condo one time and I set up the DW on the kitchen floor.



> If Husq can build a saw with...a better motor (like the Tile Master Baldor motors)


I'm also keeping an eye out because I think the physical limitations/liabilities of a direct drive is what keeps the HP of the motor small. I can't say anything about the longetivity of the motor as I know of no problems with the DW.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

CJKarl said:


> Meet "Sophia"


Now there's a case for a rail saw. Last time I used one was doing large lengths of flamed granite. I've often wondered about the "track saws"...


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Karl!:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy
We are all committed to giving you folks the best tools at the best price. We enjoy working with the "pros" and great customer service is how you all keeep coming back.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Speaking of rumors.....


Rich, that commercial job just ask me to resubmit all proposals. Maybe a Merry Christmas for us after all?


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

Well Angus that sure sounds promising!!
Let me know if you need a further breakdown of costs.
Good Luck!


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

...and here's Sophia's new home for the next month or so. We have heat!...at least it's above freezing.:thumbup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

haha nothing beats a felker.............I have been in North Carolina working and got snow while there. That saw is over 5 years old and was outside for 4 years uncovered and fired right up. I have another pitcher of the foot pedal burried in snow somewhere. i had a chance to try the new husq saw out but passed because the wife had to have surgery. So i was gonna take it to NC to beat it up but didnt get the chance. But i heard there was some issue with the water feeds on the new saws and some other issues as well. Still wouldnt give up that felker


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Oh my god....*

Opie....


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah i have been around just in the moutains with little internet.i need to post pictures of that house. AWESOME place.. Here is a shot when i first got there


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dan, how's the wife?


----------



## elevatethegame (Jan 19, 2011)

*New Husqvarna Tile Saw*

Removed reply because there is an employee of Husqvarna within the contractortalk community who is better qualified to address these products.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

what kind of reply was that and then you pull the reply????? Gee does andy know about the reply you posted. if you would like i can post pictures and video of the saw in use


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

opiethetileman said:


> yeah i have been around just in the moutains with little internet.i need to post pictures of that house. AWESOME place.. Here is a shot when i first got there


mountains in florida? where is that?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

i was up deep in north carolina.to be exact 6500 feet up in the air


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

angus242 said:


> The Dewalt has 1 very important feature that is not on any other saw (that I'm aware of); the splash protection. I wouldn't attempt this with any other current saw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I first saw that pic, I thought that WAS the new saw. It looks just like it, with one very important difference-- no side trays. They're not needed. AS for the motor, it's not a Baldor. And I thought that was going to be a problem. But I have a video of slicing a 4x12x3/8 piece of granite into two 3/16" thick pieces. That saw never vibrated, or slowed down once. I'll shoot Andy Lundberg an email, and see if it's okay to post that video yet. If he says okay, I'll show you.


----------

